
New Rails Identity - ChrisArchitect
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2016/1/19/new-rails-identity/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10931469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10931469)

------
mbrock
I like the aesthetic and the simple, friendly front page. This is probably a
bad place to give suggestions, but I think the call to action could be
friendlier: the big red button now basically goes to the change log for a beta
release. Shouldn't the most obvious button instead go to a page that teaches
me how to install the latest stable Rails and get a test site running? (To the
"Getting Started" page, I suppose, which is linked inline in the copy
paragraph.)

------
gurkendoktor
I really like it, but I've also liked the old design. I'm not sure what
gradients have to do with early adopters, though:

> We aren't courting cutting-edge early adopters, so we can lay off the
> gradients.

And as far as minor nitpicks go, I find it hard to scan the blog - the
articles blend into each other, making it hard to skip a blog post by quickly
scrolling downward. And the Call-to-Action button looks 3D-ish, but I can't
depress it :( (No :hover, no :active)

